# I'm Taking Down My Blog Soon...



## repo_man (May 26, 2009)

So I thought I'd share some great creepy stuff here so it can be enjoyed by other Halloween lovers.











Track Listing:
1. Intro
2. "Lascia ch'io Pianga (from 'Rinaldo') (Prologue)" - Tuva Semmingsen and Barokksolistene
3. Train
4. Foetus
5. Attic
6. "Lascia ch'io Pianga (from 'Rinaldo') (Epilogue)" - Karina Gauvin
7. Credits, Pt. 1
8. Credits, Pt. 2
9. Satan's Church
10. Chaos Reigns
11. Hit Me, Please
DOWNLOAD











Track Listing:
1. Main Titles
2. A History
3. Arrival
4. Nighttime At Rose Red
5. Nightmares
6. Annie
7. Exploring
8. The Tower
9. Bonding
10. Terror Personified
11. A Dead Cell
12. Lost
13. Destruction
14. Help Me Build
15. Roses Mean Remember
16. "In The Mood" - Glenn Miller and his Orchestra
17. "Moonlight Serenade" - Glenn Miller and his Orchestra
18. "Theme From A Summer Place" - Percy Faith
DOWNLOAD











Track Listing:
1. Bug, Part I: Birth
2. Bug, Part II: Life
3. Bug, Part III: Death
4. Nocturne For Lloyd
5. Mantra
6. Drug
7. Phonescape
8. The Temptation of Dr. Sweet
9. Aphids
10. The Theory Of Agnes
11. The Motel In Oklahoma
12. The Solution Of Fire
13. Millions
14. Conception
15. Peterception
DOWNLOAD











Track Listing:
1. Faustina Mauricio Mercedes, Part IV (3:43)
2. "Sara Perche Ti Amo" - Ricchi E Poveri (3:10)
3. "I Believe" - Scott Nickole/Jamie Dunlap/Molly Pasutti/Marc Ferrari; Killer Tracks (3:47)
4. Faustina Mauricio Mercedes (excerpt) (3:17)
5. "Runaway Girl (Just Another Girl)" - U Roy (3:47)
6. Paris Nice (4:05)
7. Celebration A2 (2:57)
8. "A Tout Les Filles" - Didier Barbelivien & Félix Gray (4:15)
9. "Pillow Talk" - Arch Bacon; Killer Tracks (1:33)
10. Out of the Mundial (6:16)
11. "New Born" - Muse (6:05)
DOWNLOAD











Track Listing:
1. Darkness
2. Family House
3. Main Titles / Dark Nightmare
4. Dad's Driving Shock
5. Ecplise
6. Me-Ta-Di-Ne #1
7. Into The Tunnel / Solitude
8. Mysterious Man
9. Untitled
10. Me-Ta-Di-Ne #2
11. Jazzy Swimming Pool
12. "Something's Coming Over Me"
DOWNLOAD


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

downloading now

thx


----------

